# Foster babies now need homes, Gettysburg, Pa area.... will travel!



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I have a super picky kitty who will one week love her food then the next act as if I brought her sewage. Which in turn means I donate a lot of kitty food to the local humane society. Almost two weeks ago I went in to drop off some chow and the woman behind the desk who I knew for years told me all about the rats that were brought in a few days ago, one of which had just given birth to seven babies. The story behind her is that she was seized in a cruelty issue from a house outside of town, she was found in the cage with a few other rats, including two dead ones. I went back to visit and the babies mother (We named her Darla) seemed very stressed, she had overgroomed herself and had bald patches on her. I can only guess this was due to stress at all the noise and I am guessing she was a first time mother as she seems very very young. Well I had done some foster work there in previous years, mostly small animals and a few birds so I offered seeing as I just had small babies in the house to remove mom and babies from the situation. I was given the Ok and I brought them home the next day, got Darla into a nice cage with a little hut for her to feel safe and secure. I can only imagine she felt wonderful, her own food bowl and her own water bottle. One baby passed away overnight bringing the grand total to 6 pink marshmallows. It was a bit exciting to see how they would look, I could tell what their mother was (black and white straight furred Dumbo) but who knows what their father looked like since their were so many in the cage. It is now about two weeks since they got here and I believe their father was also a dumbo as they all look like they have dumbo ears. Their colors are black and white like mom, perhaps also like dad. I noticed from day one that one baby was a lot smaller then the others, and in fact that she was only born with one eye. Darla has never thrown her away and continues to feed her so I see that she believes her baby is just fine. I have 3 girls and three boys available and I will post pictures below. Any help you have would be very appreciated, and there will be an adoption fee of $5 for each baby to be returned to the humane society to help them with all the hard work they do. =)

This little girl has Dumbo ears and rexed fur, she is all black with white feet and a white tipped tail:









This girl is all white but has a black mask over her eyes, Straight fur with Dumbo ears:









This is our runt, she has straight fur and I am guessing straight ears but they may change. Beautiful cap and butt spot:









This is our first boy, he has rexed fur and dumbo ears, he is black but looks like he is wearing a tank top with his white arms. Also has a small white spot on his head:









This boy has a pretty black hood and one back spot, very energetic for his age. He has straight fur and Dumbo ears:









And our last boy has dumbo ears and straight fur, not to mention he looks like a little dalmatian and has a large black heart on his face:


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They are all so freaking cute, you're a bit far though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

How can you resist?! They are so cute!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I cannot handle more babies but I am a sucker for the white with mask. 

I hope they all get great homes <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just lost one of my boys and my parents are not letting me get another or I'd get all 3 boys they're beautiful


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I hope your parents change your mind a bit. The more the Merrier.


----------



## nagger (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I think my boyfriend would kill me if I got another rat, since we agreed on just having two. It is hard to resist seeing that I am just 2 hours away and have more than enough cage space. THEY ARE SO CUTE!


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in love with that last boy!!! If I lived closer I'd have him <3


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my they're precious. I wish you were closer to me D:


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in that rex boy.
I'm in Southern CT though...How far would you come?


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

AttackRat said:


> I'd be interested in that rex boy.
> I'm in Southern CT though...How far would you come?


I believe that it should rely on how far YOU are willing to go. They are her rats that she is offering, so it's only fair that you drive to her home to pick one up, and not have her drive down to you to drop a rat off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh gosh...you know most of my girls are all rescues/were runty when they were born...I really want little one-eye...So cute.


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

Update: all babies other then the berkshire boy and the capped boy have found homes.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> I believe that it should rely on how far YOU are willing to go. They are her rats that she is offering, so it's only fair that you drive to her home to pick one up, and not have her drive down to you to drop a rat off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to bump in, but the OP said in the title "will travel".


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

Its my fault, i should have added will travel up to an hour. CT is about 6 hours if not more.


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm glad you found so many homes! The rex girl and the girl with the mask were beautiful! I'm sure the last two will find good homes as well. 

Honestly, if I wanted a rat and someone was willing to travel, I'd at least offer to pay gas. I have no vehicle, but I know gas prices stink to high heaven and it would only be fair. That's my opinion though; most people don't share that opinion. XD


----------

